# best way to run a bov on stock turbo ?



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

I've read something about putting it on the intercooler but how? Any other easy ways? Thanks in advance


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: best way to run a bov on stock turbo ? (gitthatcrew)*

I have a kit for this. I'm now uincluding a nice aluminum valve in the kit in place of the OEM valve - looks better and more durable. See for details: http://www.gtquattro.com/GTQKITS.html & http://www.gtquattro.com/FAQ.html
Ben - [email protected]


----------



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

*Re: best way to run a bov on stock turbo ? (GTQ)*

Nice ill deff be checking out the site soon for future purchases


----------

